# Rock Fish (Stripers to you Yankees) on the Big Green Egg



## gofish (Nov 15, 2009)

Fresh from the Chesapeake Bay!  She was 39 inches & fat .... I wish we had a scale.  




Here is 3/4 of one fillet! They are rubbed with 'Shaking the Tree' made by The Dizzy Pig. I just added a chunk of butter and a slice of lemon prior to this photo. I grilled the fillets on indirect heat with apple chunks for a nice subtle smokey flavor. I took the temp to 400* (no need for low & slow with these fish) and took them off as they flaked with the help of a fork. Boy were they goooood.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 15, 2009)

Holy scheisse!  That is one big fish!


----------



## alx (Nov 15, 2009)

Man,that looks good!!!! Just read friday the cows etc.. were out there.

Need to head out on boat.NICE FISH!!!!!!!!!!

Yep,I do not play with my fish-cook em hot and fast


----------



## gofish (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess lots of folks had cabin fever from the Nor' Easter that Hurricane Ida provided us.  The Bay was pretty flat, and the marine radio was buzzing with folks yelling out "Fish on" and later reporting the sizes .... heard lots of 40 -45 inchers being netted.  Good Eats!


----------



## ocsnapper (Nov 15, 2009)

*GoFish* Nice fish I've been waiting for this blow to get over so I can get out to Assateague Island for some more surf fishing.....


----------



## alx (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah Buddy! Rained a bit north of yeah here wednesday ta early saturday.That baby just sat on us/you...

What a treat the BAY can be.Beautiful RockFish!!!!!!!!


----------



## alx (Nov 15, 2009)

I have some great memories Snapper out your way surf fishing-loved taking the 4 wheeler on the beach for many miles and starting a big fire and surf fishing- near the virginia border.Good Luck on the hunt....


----------

